# analysis of classical symphony prokofiev



## jerrymaker

can anyone send this to me?


----------



## jani

Why don't you analyze it yourself?


----------



## Lunasong

http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev-13.html#post364095 ??

Have you put any work at all of your own into this? It sounds like you want us to do your homework assignment for you.
Go to the library, get out Michael Steinberg's _The Symphony - A Listener's Guide_. ISBN 0-19-512665-3. Steinberg has a 7.5 page analysis.

We will be happy to advise you after you submit the first draft of your analysis.


----------



## jerrymaker

Lunasong said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/3356-sergei-prokofiev-13.html#post364095 ??
> 
> Have you put any work at all of your own into this? It sounds like you want us to do your homework assignment for you.
> Go to the library, get out Michael Steinberg's _The Symphony - A Listener's Guide_. ISBN 0-19-512665-3. Steinberg has a 7.5 page analysis.
> 
> We will be happy to advise you after you submit the first draft of your analysis.


thanks. I've done it myself but am a bit stuck as to where second theme starts in first movement.
jerry


----------



## Lunasong

Copy and paste in this thread what you have written so far.


----------



## Clump

In sonatas the second theme is usually in the dominant key. Pick up an instrument or load up a notation program or whatever, find the tonic, and wait for it to change keys to the dominant. There are other key changes in the exposition but they all lead to repeats of the first theme so it'll be clear which one it is.


----------

